# 1 member needed



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2006)

I am looking for 1 more member for our lease in Terrell County. Rules are shot and simple...

271 acre farm with hardwood fingers and pond heads. Some thick planted pines on the north end. Boardered on the south by a 5000 acre pine plantation.

2 members last season and we took 4 does and an 11 point. Our choice to pass on the smaller bucks and keep the doe harvest at 3 each max.

Total members is 3. (plenty of room and keeps the pressure down)
Kids hunting with members are always welcome and encouraged.
Follow the Ga laws.
No guests except for 1 weekend during the season.
The 3 members will share stands, there is no "owned" spots for anyone.
No driving in the planted fields.

Cost is $1355.

I will be in Dawson on Sunday to pick up my last deer from the processor. If interested  PM me or call. Serious inquiries only please!

Larry 813-340-1555


----------



## Thunder (Jan 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2006)

bump


----------

